# 1/5 New Orleans Hornets - Chicago Bulls



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

*Wednesday, January 5th, 8:00 p.m. ET @ New Orleans Arena*

<center>









-------*VS*-------












*Probable Starters: * 

*New Orleans*







































*Chicago*








































*Team Leaders:* 

* New Orleans *

* Points: * Baron Davis 19.5 
*Rebounds: * PJ Brown 9.0
*Assists: * Baron Davis 6.1

* Chicago*

* Points: * Kirk Hinrich 15.8
*Rebounds: * Tyson Chandler 9.4
*Assists: * Kirk Hinrich 6.6


*Key Matchup*

BARON DAVIS _________ KIRK HINRICH







VS


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

*my prediction:*  *HORNETS 94 - 91 BULLS*


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

sorry, double post


----------



## jcs83md (Jun 9, 2003)

Bulls 93 - Hornets 87


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Good game thread, but watch out for my next one...  

I predict now finally our 3rd win! we have to take it!

<center>
*New Orleans Hornets*
*98*
*-*
*92*
*Chicago Bulls*

*3 - 27*
</center>


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

another good lookin game thread, i wish we could get some more people to post in the hornets forum... last year there was at least 5-6 people talking more regularaly. If this game gets played on WGN then i'll actually get to watch it, however i dont think it will be since its played in NO. 
we win this one, 94-89.


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Tooeasy</b>!
> another good lookin game thread


thx, words like that motivate me to do gamethreads


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Tooeasy</b>!
> another good lookin game thread, i wish we could get some more people to post in the hornets forum... last year there was at least 5-6 people talking more regularaly.


Yeah, it would be very nice if more people could post regularly, only you, B Dizzle and me post regularly! But I think if we maintain those nice gamethread we can get attendance!!!


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Bulls- 85

Hornets- 80

I don't think this will be a blowout loss. In fact, I think we can win it if the shots are falling and BD, among others, doesn't start jacking up threes and runs the offense correctly. We need to see if we can get their big men in foul trouble. I've noticed us either being scared we'll get blocked or not want to get hit so we settle for a jumpshot. We can't do that I plan on watching the game, or at least part of it on tv. I hope we keep it close and pull out the win, especially since it's at home. I'm looking forward to seeing Boki play.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

I will be here again, so does B Dizzle! It would be nice to see some of you guys here and discuss a little about the game...!


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

game's tied at 4 after 2 minutes. BD going to the line early, hope he continues to do so. JR hit a three pointer, I think he's gonna have a nice game against Chris Duhon!


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

18-12 for the Bulls with 3:00 remaining in the first, Eric Piatkowski just hit a three against us...


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

Rogers with his second 3 pointer of the night


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

28-24 now. chandler just got a tech, if he messes up and gets another one the bulls are going to have one hell of a time getting boards.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

32-26 with 8:39 to go - timeout - we should get in front now because otherwise i think we'll trail till the end of the game......


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

45-34 for the Bulls with 4:43 to go in the second quarter....:no:


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

49-39 with 2:31 to go in the second quarter...:no:


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

THREEEEEEE by baron davis --> 49-44 --> finally there's a lil hope!


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Rodney Rogers just made another 3...he's 3 of 4 now from beyond d'arc!

68-59 Chicago....4:11 to go in the 3rd.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

there's still a win possible, Hornets' comeback: 78-72 with 8 minutes to go in the fourth!


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Game is tied, Boki AND Rodney Rogers just hit a three --> 78-78

* UNBELIEVABLE!!!*


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

ah ****! back to back three from rogers and nachbar and its a tie game at 78. we have the ball now as well, hell ****ing yeah


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

i dunno why the hell they revert back to launching threes after tying the game up, its such a momentum killer when you waste 3 possesions missing threes when you couldve dumped the ball down low and at least made 2 outta 3 shots in the box.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Can't understand too, Baron is cool from downtown...now 83-79 for chi-town!

I also can't understand why Byron Scott decided to let Junior Harrington play in these decisive minutes...


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Three by Boki!! 85-82 for the BUlls!


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

DAMN!!! This game is over!!! 89-82 for the Bulls with 1 and a half minutes to go....Damn, the hornets just can't win...

*2 - 80?*


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Baron Davis made 3-pt. Jump Shot...amazing, but a little late....40 sec. to go...


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Luol Deng just made one freethrow and baron the quick lay up --> 90-87!

now Luol Deng again just made 1 freethrow, if we can score now everything is possible!


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Baron Davis missed 3-pt. Jump Shot....Game is over, Eddy Curry just hit both of his 2 free-throws....Nawleans with another full timeout but I don't see any chance...


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

*Final Score:*
<center>
*Chicago 95* 
New Orleans 90
</center>


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

This team makes me ill. We had a tie game and then we jack up 3s. The Bulls were giving us the game with their turnovers and then we either take a bad shot, which is the story of the season and can't convert, or turn it over. Gil McGregor couldn't stress that enough during the game. We also missed freethrows throughout the game which if we had made could have given us the lead several times. As clutch as Baron is I wish he would try to look for others more and attempt the offense. I get frustrated with his three pointers. Same with Rogers although he did make quite a few tonight. I like Boki's game and glad we traded for him. The only good things was Freije didn't play. He should be gone when West gets back.


----------

